# Nipping staffordshire bull terrier X collie



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

*Hello all i have had my staff X collie since around 8 - 9 weeks and ever since he has been a very nippy puppy but got him to stop nipping the family some time ago but now he is 9 months old he is jumping up and nipping people when out on walks on the LEAD sometimes the nipping can turn biting but not proper biting meaning he draws blood and i was just wondering has anyone got any good advice on this as thats all that is making him look a bad dog apart from that he's thumbs up

Note he has been jumping up and nipping people on the lead since i ever started walking him*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

As ive said to you on your previous threads, you need to get a behaviourist.

You havent trained your dog properly, and he is becoming a liability that could cost him his life if you dont deal with it.


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> As ive said to you on your previous threads, you need to get a behaviourist.
> 
> You havent trained your dog properly, and he is becoming a liability that could cost him his life if you dont deal with it.


Hi, i was thinking of getting him train by a trainer but was going to have one last ask on here thanks


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Grant said:


> Hi, i was thinking of getting him train by a trainer but was going to have one last ask on here thanks


Dont send him away, get someone to work alongside you, so they are training you on how to trian your dog.

I just think you could do with a bit of extra help. You've taken on a dog whos a mix of two quite difficult breeds.

You dont have an aggressive dog, just one who hasnt learnt boundaries and appropriate behaviours. But a nip is a nip, and he could get in trouble for it.

Does he use his teeth at any other times?


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

This link is to an episode of It's me or the dog, it's got some fantastic training advice on the same problem as you describe here...not the same dog but it IS the same idea
There's aso 4 seasons of training advice and it's really god stuff....but you do need to be consistant with any training you do

It's Me or the Dog - 4oD - Channel 4

Hope it helps 
Clare xx


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

P.S....the woman in this vid is a real idiot...I'M NOT saying anything about you by posting it, it's just the only one I can think of that sounds like yours off the top of my head
Clre xx


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Dont send him away, get someone to work alongside you, so they are training you on how to trian your dog.
> 
> I just think you could do with a bit of extra help. You've taken on a dog whos a mix of two quite difficult breeds.
> 
> ...


Hi, thanks for the advice will keep that in mind, no he doesn't use his teeth for anything else apart from the issue i have just said about witch seems like excitement as he jumps and starts nipping if to say stroke me stroke me and when ever someone new enters the house he does the same but as i know this behavior can not be expectable


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> This link is to an episode of It's me or the dog, it's got some fantastic training advice on the same problem as you describe here...not the same dog but it IS the same idea
> There's aso 4 seasons of training advice and it's really god stuff....but you do need to be consistant with any training you do
> 
> It's Me or the Dog - 4oD - Channel 4
> ...


Hi, will have a look at the video soon as its taking a while to load thanks for the link for the video


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grant said:


> Hi, thanks for the advice will keep that in mind, no he doesn't use his teeth for anything else apart from the issue i have just said about witch seems like excitement as he jumps and starts nipping if to say stroke me stroke me and when ever someone new enters the house he does the same but as i know this behavior can not be expectable


This sounds like he's never got out of the puppy nipping stage...has he alwas done this since a pup? or did he have a break from it then re start?
Clare xx


----------



## Grant (Sep 17, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> P.S....the woman in this vid is a real idiot...I'M NOT saying anything about you by posting it, it's just the only one I can think of that sounds like yours off the top of my head
> Clre xx


lol its ok i dont take nothing to affence althought you could say i am a bit of an idiot  as i have got this issue but that is due to being a first time dog owner


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Grant said:


> lol its ok i dont take nothing to affence althought you could say i am a bit of an idiot  as i have got this issue but that is due to being a first time dog owner


We all have to learn somewhere Grant, we're not bor with the nowledge it tales to look after dogs, he main thing is that you're on here asking for advice, You need to do it though, a trainer is good but they need to show you how and not do it for you...that way you can go on to learn with your dog.
Clare xx


----------

